# American Akita vs Japanese Akita



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I myself have been studying breeds for many years and never knew the difference between Japanese Akita Inu and a American Akita, quite interesting to find not only do they look different but the temperament is different too.

I thought I'd share this 

edit;

Have remove the previous video since it was taken down but have found two otehr very good videos

[youtube_browser]AwSmp2QyXmc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> YouTube - Japanese and American Akita - the difference!
> 
> I myself have been studying breeds for many years and never knew the difference between Japanese Akita Inu and a American Akita, quite interesting to find not only do they look different but the temperament is different too.
> 
> I thought I'd share this


Thanks SH, I did know the difference. There seems to be a trend at the moment to breed the two together.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Thanks SH, I did know the difference. There seems to be a trend at the moment to breed the two together.


Really? wow o.o it's kinda funny when a breed seperates like springers and cockers and then they breed them together again.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually, as far as the UK goes, the breeds have only been recognised as separate for a fairly short period of time. Prior to that, they were all lumped into one KC breed - The Japanese Akita. I think that the KC now recognises two breeds - the Akita Inu (the original japanese dog) and the Akita (the american version).
I love them both, but particularly the stunning Akita Inu.

Mick


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW I had no idea that there were seperate breeds - thanks for the link - very informative.

If i had to choose it would be the japanese - both are beautiful but they just top the bill for me xxx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I knew there were two types but I didnt realise how different they are. The japenese one looks very much like the shiba inu in the face, i think.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

They should be very similar. The Japanese breed standards for the Shiba Inu and Akita Inu are identical except for size. 

Mick


----------



## riffraffdeefer (Jul 11, 2008)

I always bump innto 2 akitas when walking my dogs he has a japenese and american akita.
American one is a fair bit bigger and there heads are huge!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Cassie ia an akita, i much prefer akitas to japanese akitas


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer Akitas to the Japanese version but thats probably because of my friend's Akita such a nice dog. The Japanese version to me just looks like a bigger shiba but I've only seen one dog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

raindog said:


> Actually, as far as the UK goes, the breeds have only been recognised as separate for a fairly short period of time. Prior to that, they were all lumped into one KC breed - The Japanese Akita. I think that the KC now recognises two breeds - the Akita Inu (the original japanese dog) and the Akita (the american version).
> I love them both, but particularly the stunning Akita Inu.
> 
> Mick


Yeah, I never knew this till I went to discover dogs and was at the japanese akita inu stand and he explains that the kc had just registerd them as a different breed.

I'm more fond of the japanese because it's the orginal and I love the shibas and it just looks like a giant shiba :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A woman who comes to ringcraft took a brindle akita inu a few times before crufts. He was a lovely dog and much friendlier with the other dogs there than her akitas which have to be kept away from the other dogs. Her daughter could handle him which her mother would never let her do with the akitas.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I must admit I did not realise that they where 2 types of Akita, until I was watching Crufts last week, and I was surprised how different they are.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Both are stunning dogs, I am slowly fallin for an akita and would love one in a few years.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely prefer the Akita Inu, they are generally more outgoing in nature, a lot like my Shiba Inu he loves everyone.

I've always found the American type to be standoffish. Plus their history as fighting dogs means they can be a bit unpredictable with other dogs, although things are improving with selective breeding.

I think the Japanese ones have cuter little fox faces too


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

My BF has an american akita hes 15months old now and doesnt look like hes goin to stop growin anttime soon.. hes great with other dogs and loves to meet new people! 

This is BEAR. We were told that american akitas are more fluffy and get bigger that the jap akitas.. not sure how true that is tho??


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about more fluffy but they are definitely quite a bit bigger.

We went to Crufts this year on T & U day and there were some stunning Akita's on show, both AA and JAI


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thought i'd bump this up as akita seems to be a popular topic right now.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats really interesting. Ive even had the American one introduced to me as a Japanese Akita. I wasnt aware there were two seperate breeds.

Im not sure which one i prefer, as looks wise, they are so different.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Thats really interesting. Ive even had the American one introduced to me as a Japanese Akita. I wasnt aware there were two seperate breeds.
> 
> Im not sure which one i prefer, as looks wise, they are so different.


allot of people who own them don't always know that they have the american they just know they have an akita which is a japanese breed.


----------



## neilmunch (May 8, 2009)

hi al i have an akita not sure which one of the two it is but i would say american more than japanese what is the difference in the temporement?

Pets


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

neilmunch said:


> hi al i have an akita not sure which one of the two it is but i would say american more than japanese what is the difference in the temporement?
> 
> Pets


I don't know myself, i'll go have a look and see. I have heard the American suffers more with aggression problems but not sure.

edit;

I can not find any difference in temperment so don't think there is.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

This book here is a biography/memoir of Morie Sawataishi, probably the Akita "guru", who has been around since the breed was rescued from the ashes of WW2. I highly recommend it to anyone interested in dogs, not just Akitas.
Amazon.com: Dog Man: An Uncommon Life on a Faraway Mountain: Martha Sherrill, Laural Merlington: Books

The photos of the early dogs in this book seem to lean more towards the American type being the older type. They are referred to as "shepherd-like" and they probably do have some amount of GSD blood. The Japanese Akita Inu type is the more modern, the Japanese would probably call it more refined or perfected, type. The American type went in the opposite direction on the bigger and more "shepherd-like" road, as Mr Sawataishi described it. There was a schism about this right from the beginning of the breed (well the post-WW2 era anyway). Even in the early Japanese dogs, before the breed gained a foothold in the USA, there were two types. Over the years they've gone further apart and now are recognised as different breeds. The truth is they're all the same rootstock and have just been selected differently to different people's tastes.

Mr Sawataishi seems to think that the current Japanese dog is more a product of politics and fads within the show community. Of course that's not to say there's anything wrong with it as a breed. I actually prefer its more elegant look and I especially love the urajiro (white-cream) fading into the red coat colour. I find the American dog too big and dare I say coarse for my own personal taste. But that's just my own aesthetic taste.

Anyway, read this book, seriously - you'll love it! My only wish is that they had given the original Japanese names of the dogs as well as the translated versions. I want to know what the dog called "One Hundred Tigers" in the book was really called! ("Tora no something" no doubt....)


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

We have an akita, he is the american type, i an not so keen to the akita inu, i prefer a bigger dog, they do have cute faces tho lol, but i like the black face our pup has a black face he is lovely lol but maybe i am biast 

The breed does have a stigma attached and i have found that not that kai is a big dog ppl cross the street to get away from us if out on a walk, it kind of annoys me a little as i know that he would only lick them to death :lol:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> We have an akita, he is the american type, i an not so keen to the akita inu, i prefer a bigger dog, they do have cute faces tho lol, but i like the black face our pup has a black face he is lovely lol but maybe i am biast
> 
> The breed does have a stigma attached and i have found that not that kai is a big dog ppl cross the street to get away from us if out on a walk, it kind of annoys me a little as i know that he would only lick them to death :lol:


BUMP !

Very intresting thread 

What is the size difference between the two breeds ? i though Akitas were around 100 pounds, dont know if thats the Japanse or American line tho :S


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> BUMP !
> 
> Very intresting thread
> 
> What is the size difference between the two breeds ? i though Akitas were around 100 pounds, dont know if thats the Japanse or American line tho :S


Oh ive googled it quickly and the main difference is the head and jaw line/size ? :S

let me re-read the thread too, i am confused  btw that video has been took down.. and woah the thread is olddddd


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

The main difference that I can see is the Japanese looks like a large Shiba essentially and the American type is the more common version.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh i would say the american type is more common.

Yeh the Japanese akita inu is very much like the Shiba Inu.

Our one defo has no aggression problems, in fact my boyfriend was jumped at the weekend while he had Kai out for a walk, and kai slipped his collar and stood well back and just barked (think he was probably saying get off my daddy!!) but he did go and get the attention of somebody to help so that was clever of him at only 8 months but if he had an aggressive streak it could have been soooo much worse. i am just kinda glad that he is a big wimp lol, kinda makes me think again tho about walking him by myself, i thought he would be really protective. Kai was trembling when they got back and my boyfriend was a but shook up and bruised but they were both ok, thankfully.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

My friends akita barked at someone once and that was protecting me thats the extent of any agression. He loves everybody especially kids lets them climb all over him and cuddle him.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh kai is exactly like that, he is brill with my bf daughter she is 4 and a half and with next doors baby who is 9 months.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> yeh i would say the american type is more common.
> 
> Yeh the Japanese akita inu is very much like the Shiba Inu.
> 
> Our one defo has no aggression problems, in fact my boyfriend was jumped at the weekend while he had Kai out for a walk, and kai slipped his collar and stood well back and just barked (think he was probably saying get off my daddy!!) but he did go and get the attention of somebody to help so that was clever of him at only 8 months but if he had an aggressive streak it could have been soooo much worse. i am just kinda glad that he is a big wimp lol, kinda makes me think again tho about walking him by myself, i thought he would be really protective. Kai was trembling when they got back and my boyfriend was a but shook up and bruised but they were both ok, thankfully.


Damn, sorry to hear about your BF.. So many douches around the street today :S

I am well suprised actually too, i though an Akita would be more protective and would try and protect its owner. But again if hes not been brought up to have no temper, or agression you cant blame him, but he did go and get the attention of someone so obviously theres a element of safety with him.

On a personal note / question, do you think Akitas would make an alright running companions. Not huge distances, but for like 3-4 miles ? or would there fur make them overheat too quick and make running not to recommened ?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not sure about jogging but Caboo regulary does 10-15 mile hikes with very little problem.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I'm not sure about jogging but Caboo regulary does 10-15 mile hikes with very little problem.


awwww Caboo is obviously in good shape and health .. i wouldnt ever run that go for a jog that far, i was thinking more like 3-4 miles, maybe occasionaly 5 miles. I just like running to "escape", and for the fresh air while keeping fit, i wouldnt want to do a marathon or anything, but i seem to get conflicting views on Akitas. One that they are very fit, agile and have bagss of energy and one they have a thick coat, that can over-heat - so i dunno what to think to an Akita running .


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He is in pretty good shape he does agility too not very well but he does agility. Of course you have to take care with that double coat but as long as you keep them cool I'd say it'd be fine.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

not sure, we always keep kai on the lead and coz he is olny a baby we have never walked as far as that, and i am not that into exercise lol they can overheat but aslong as u stopped every so often to give him a drink it would probably be ok.

They are very loyal dogs and kai has a super temprement we hav had no problems with him, he is currently trying to get his tounge into my wine glass lol!!!


----------



## Rhianna123 (Nov 9, 2009)

I own 2 American akitas and prefer them to the japanese akitas. Both of mine have lovely temperments and get on well with other dogs. The american akitas are bigger than the japanese. The American akitas come in lots of colours with a black mask.The japanese akita breed standard does not allow a black mask and there is only a few colours they can be.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> YouTube - Japanese and American Akita - the difference!
> 
> I myself have been studying breeds for many years and never knew the difference between Japanese Akita Inu and a American Akita, quite interesting to find not only do they look different but the temperament is different too.
> 
> I thought I'd share this


The video has been removed  isnt one a show breed and one a working dog ? dunno which way around though :S I love the Akita look but because i doubt they're suitable for me, i havent done too much homework on them.

(EDIT) Lmao, i didnt realise ive already commented on the thread , as its a old one i forgot about


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> The video has been removed  isnt one a show breed and one a working dog ? dunno which way around though :S I love the Akita look but because i doubt they're suitable for me, i havent done too much homework on them.
> 
> (EDIT) Lmao, i didnt realise ive already commented on the thread , as its a old one i forgot about


Lol yes sadly the video had now been removed and this is slightly old, rather funny when people bring up old threads.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> The video has been removed  isnt one a show breed and one a working dog ? dunno which way around though :S I love the Akita look but because i doubt they're suitable for me, i havent done too much homework on them.


both can be shown, there are seperate classes for them now at championship shows, not sure about working them, our one is going through the dopey stage of forgetting everything!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> both can be shown, there are seperate classes for them now at championship shows, not sure about working them, our one is going through the dopey stage of forgetting everything!!!


Haha, awww

Akitas used to be on my shortlist of dogs i wanted, mainly because of there stunning looks :S  anyway im sure someone told me that one was a show breed while the other had more working traits, cant remeber which way around though. And then soon as a realised Akitas wouldnt like a jog, i gave up on researchin them


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> isnt one a show breed and one a working dog ? dunno which way around though


They both come from the same original stock and were used primarily as a hunting dog as far as I am aware. In one sense, as neither are used for their original purpose any more, they are both "show" dogs. I imagine that the Akita Inu, being less bulky and more athletically built would make a better "working" dog than the Akita, but I guess it also depends upon what type of "work" you are asking it to do!

Mick


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

raindog said:


> They both come from the same original stock and were used primarily as a hunting dog as far as I am aware. In one sense, as neither are used for their original purpose any more, they are both "show" dogs. I imagine that the Akita Inu, being less bulky and more athletically built would make a better "working" dog than the Akita, but I guess it also depends upon what type of "work" you are asking it to do!
> 
> Mick


That is true, i guess it does depend on your defination of working and what you want your dog to do. I though Akitas used to be used as hunting/game dogs, and also probualy used as a pack for protection from wild animals ect. I think your right that that the Akita Inu is more agile, thanks to its lighter build so is probauly more suited towards its orginal purpose, where as the american akita is for those who want a big dog look.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh thats probably right lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> yeh thats probably right lol


haha, but which ever line yours is, its just soo cute its gorjus !


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> haha, but which ever line yours is, its just soo cute its gorjus !


awwww thanks he is a total mummies boy too lol its great lol he is a big softie lol friends of ours have just got a wee staffie pup and they are the best of friends lol although kai did think Diesel was for playing with at first lol until he barked back at kai and then he wasnt very sure lol kinda looked over at me for support lol the big wimp


----------



## liddelstern (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey gil3987, the reason your male is that way is because he is still a puppy. When he reaches 1-2 years his personality may change a bit towards other dogs. On the other hand, he may always be good with other male dogs depending on the individual and how he was raised. Either way I wouldn't suggest getting another male, as they are very dominant towards other dogs. 

Most responsible breeders will not breed the aggressive males/females so in this day and age it is not as big of a problem. they will still want to establish the fact that they are top dog in the house, even over you if you let them, so other breeds like this will not be good with them. They also have a very high prey drive so if you have cats or small dogs, make sure they are introduced very early in age.

The Akita is my very favorite breed! I have 1 pure blood American Akita and one Akita/chow mix one is male and the other is female to avoid fights.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey liddelstern,

he is 13 months old now, that is an old pic in my signature i need to update it!! 

his attitude had changed to black dogs coz he was attacked for no reason out of the blue by a black lab, but with anything else he is normally quite good but we are strict with him and walk him on a halti. he is really good in the house now tho settles down qickly even when we have guests in which is good.

we certainly dont intend to get another dog while we have Kai so dont really have that worry 1 is defo enough for us!! 

have you got pics of your dogs, they sound lovely, the akita is certainly a brilliant breed!!

Gill
x


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

i had an american akita until he was 17 years old and a normal japanese akita totally different dogs temperament size th works the american akitas would lie there and doze all day if you let them before the vet told me the difference i thought there was something wrong with him and maybe he was lazy becausehe was fat but then i was told this is a typical trate of them,he was the best dog in the world and will never be forgotten he was called stanley we had to have him pts broke my heart he had terrible arthritus and it wasn't fare of me to keep medicating him so r.i.p my gorgeous boy


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

my normal japanese akita was from a rescue centre and always got along fine with stanley akita are a strange breed if you get them to meet on mutual ground they can sometimes be aggressive best way is to have the new dog meet yours in the home very odd i know but they seem to tolerate each other better i had akitas for alot of years but when i lost stanley i couldn't bring myself to get another and totally changed breed to the poodle


----------



## liddelstern (Nov 22, 2009)

I have plenty of pictures of them! The 2 I have now are puppies, 4 and 8 months. I don't know how to post a picture on here?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

There has always been 2 types of Akita, long before the american/japanese split they were know as:

Ichinoseki & Dewa

:thumbup1:


----------



## teddy the akita (Sep 19, 2011)

yet again b bringing up an old thread but have only just found this forum i have had two american akitas and both have had no with regards to behavoir i may be wrong but from the research i have done on the breed is close to what was said in one of the other posts except to start with there was only the jap akita inu and during ww2 due to the shortage of food and clothing the breed was almost wiped out for meat and pelts (sorry i know this is a little sad ) and that towards the end of the war some american soldiers took some jap akitas back with them and bred them with some kind of mastiff breed to try and save the breed in general also many many years ago only royalty in japan were aloud to keep the breed hope this helps a litttle


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, quite an old one that the video no longer work which is a shame because it was a good video


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*KINELL!

IT SAYS THIS VIDEO HAS BEEN REMOVED!*


----------



## teddy the akita (Sep 19, 2011)

not sure which video it was that was on here before but if you search utube for the name Hachiko you will find an amazing tale of friendship (love) between an owner and a dog look for the older clips and some have actual video of said dog and owner would post a link but dont know how sorry


----------



## teddy the akita (Sep 19, 2011)

i think this video is like the one that was removed ( American And Japanese Akita's Two Types Of Akita's) again just copy and paste into utube really should learn how to do the link thing lol sorry


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you, yes have found two good videos and replaced them


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

What an interesting thread 

So what is my Sammy cos i sure dont have a clue? lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> What an interesting thread
> 
> So what is my Sammy cos i sure dont have a clue? lol


I'm still going with American x Japanese with the possibility of husky thrown in  :lol:

Honestly though it's hard to say for definite but atleast you can say he is Akitaish :lol:


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> What an interesting thread
> 
> So what is my Sammy cos i sure dont have a clue? lol


The lovely Sammy is probably a 'tweener' neither type of akita, but a mix of the two from when the types werent seperate so not having the full characteristics of either.


----------



## teddy the akita (Sep 19, 2011)

@ springer i have to say maya is beatiful :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

teddy the akita said:


> @ springer i have to say maya is beatiful :thumbup:


Than you :thumbup:


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> So what is my Sammy cos i sure dont have a clue? lol


sammy is a tweenie (mix of both japanese lines and akita lines), i can't remember which post it was but you did pop up his sires pedigree name so i had a quick looking into his pedigree. his sire as both japanese and akita lines in there making him a tweenie also.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

mamf said:


> The lovely Sammy is probably a 'tweener' neither type of akita, but a mix of the two from when the types werent seperate so not having the full characteristics of either.


If you look at the old photos of Hachiko there is a very eerie resemblence between him and Sammy :shocked:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

venus said:


> sammy is a tweenie (mix of both japanese lines and akita lines), i can't remember which post it was but you did pop up his sires pedigree name so i had a quick looking into his pedigree. his sire as both japanese and akita lines in there making him a tweenie also.


How did you find that info?? Id love to see that please


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

akita headquarters. its a pedigree database site. unfortuantly it doesn't seem to be updated anymore but its handy for finding info on older dogs.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats amazing!

Here is Sammy's dads pedigree 
WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)

Now just need to find out who mum is! lol


----------

